# Tug Stops for Graber Cart?



## Cindy (May 29, 2010)

Hello everyone ....and Happy Memorial Day Weekend. A Special Thanks to all those serving in our Armed Forces now and in the past.

I just got my new Camptown Harness for Tristan but I'd like to add a couple of tug stops to my Graber cart. Does anyone know where I can order these?

I haven't called Graber's yet to check if they actually sell them or not. So, if anyone has come across this before, please let me know.

Thanks again ....

Cindy


----------



## targetsmom (May 29, 2010)

I got some for one of my carts and I am not sure if it was from Star Lake, Ozark, or Iowa Valley Carriage. Just make sure you get the smallest size (which might be pony) and that the metal matches your cart/harness. The ones I got are chrome and adjustable, so you can move the "stop" to one of two positions.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 31, 2010)

Ditto- Iowa Valley, Ozark or many other vendors have them. I had a heck of a time getting them in the right place on my Graber but that was from my own lack of experience, not the fault of the cart or the tug stops.




I knew where they _should_ be but getting them screwed in there was another matter! *LOL* I wish I could find the adjustable ones TargetsMom mentions, those would be really nice.

I got brass to match Kody's harness but it's a little much for a show cart and since my new horse will wear stainless I think I'm going to paint mine black so they aren't so noticeable.

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (May 31, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I had a heck of a time getting them in the right place on my Graber but that was from my own lack of experience, not the fault of the cart or the tug stops.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew where they _should_ be but getting them screwed in there was another matter!


Most stuff that we put on the shafts, we drill with a small hole first. It makes it MUCH easier to screw in. (Like shaft tips, holdbacks, etc.)

Myrna


----------



## Cindy (May 31, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Most stuff that we put on the shafts, we drill with a small hole first. It makes it MUCH easier to screw in. (Like shaft tips, holdbacks, etc.)
> 
> Myrna




Thanks for all the suggestions, folks ....I think I'm set now and will be sure to drill the small hole first! Have a great weekend!

Cindy


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 31, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Most stuff that we put on the shafts, we drill with a small hole first. It makes it MUCH easier to screw in.


We did!



I harnessed the horse up, marked the spot I wanted the peg of the tug stop, then we lined the tug stop up with that mark and predrilled small holes. The problem was after we did that they somehow weren't even despite the fact we measured before drilling.



We moved one (having to drill new holes to do so) and somehow although they now measure evenly from the tip of the shaft one is too far forward and pulls annoyingly on the tug. Kody hates it.





Leia


----------



## RhineStone (May 31, 2010)

That would be the challenge with working with a "natural" product, it is not always "even", although you measure.



It might have to do with the bend in the shaft. Sometimes each piece of wood takes the bend differently.

Myrna


----------



## Cindy (Jun 1, 2010)

Okay guys ....so, now how exactly do I get it right?? I thought I'd do it like Leia ....line up the tug straps and pre-drill.

Cindy


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 1, 2010)

I think the only thing I did wrong was move the tug stop to make it "even."



I should have left it alone!





Leia


----------

